# Raining here Gloomy Saturday



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Same here! Started out at 52F this morning, and has since dropped to 39F! And rain! Yuck! Boarder horses are all in, mine are outside, doesnt seem to bother them one bit. Have the wood stove fired up, pretty toasty inside!


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

It's pretty nice here in N California, although the weather will probably turn before my leg heals.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

It's not raining here, but the sun has decided to hide from us today!
One of our neighbour's pastures is beside one of our fields, and the fence used to be really bad. Almost non-existent; there was only one strand at a couple of places. The high grass where the fence is supposed to be is what kept the cows in most of the time. Every now and then, the cows would decide that our second cut hay bales looked better than their pasture, and come over onto our field. My dad quickly got the bales off of the field when the cows started doing that and called the neighbour. He said he'd come fix it ASAP, but by the time he decided to grace us with his appearance, the last wire had broken, and the cows were coming over every hour. He finally got here and fixed it with three barb-wire strands. Now today, we woke up to the whole herd on our field again. When we chased them back, we saw that all the wires were down again. I wonder how long this "game" of them getting out, and us chasing them back in is going to continue!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone helping already


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

^Reminds me of the time 2 cows wandered into our grauge


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I had some facts wrong; the guy hasn't shown up yet. My bro had to go fix the fence with the three strands. And that's no short length of fence needing fixing!



> Thanks everyone helping already


It's helping me as well. I'm also bored, so due to lack of anything better to do, I'm trying to see how many of my home-made paracord bracelets fit on my arm!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

It's been a beautiful day here in Central Alberta. I missed my trail ride this a.m. as I slept in...too much coughing throughout the night. But I did go for a ride through the neighbor's property which was nice. Figured should get out there as the weather turns tonight. 

Now time to attempt a run - hope I don't hack a lung out in the process!!! Being sick is stupid.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Well we can all be bored together.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

<<Aubie is currently wearing buttons out on remote control between games and on phone texting>>>


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

cbar said:


> It's been a beautiful day here in Central Alberta.


I live in Central Alberta as well, and the weather isn't that awesome here!



cbar said:


> Now time to attempt a run - hope I don't hack a lung out in the process!!! Being sick is stupid.


Oh, I agree with you so much; being sick is stupid! And please don't hack out a lung. I mean, it's better not to exercise, if you might lose a lung!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I wish it was nice here today, although I cant complain too much, yesterday here in West Virginia was gorgeous! 72F with a nice breeze, stunning, Im sure making up for it now though! Rain all day and night, at least tomorrow isnt supposed to rain, just a bit cooler. high is supposed to be 43F. Fall is here!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It's dropped a lot here in the last hour. Thought the rain was done but noope.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

aubie said:


> It's dropped a lot here in the last hour. Thought the rain was done but noope.


Its supposed to rain until about 9pm stop for a few hours and start up again. I dont mind rain or cold, but I dont like them together!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

This is a general discussion thread, so: I love your new profile pic, @csimkunas6! Beautiful view!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Absolutely general discussion , fire away


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

At the stable where I ride, I rarely get to ride my favorite mare;


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Now it's dark and raining and pretty cold. So not going anywhere tonight. Actually it was on a night like this a few years ago that Friday night conversations got started.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

It just got darker and started raining here too!
We should call this The Rainy/Gloomy Day Discussions; make something like the Friday night conversations out of it!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I have not even made supper yet. Usually on game days I have stuff planned out. We didn't play today so I was kinda meh on planning.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

Did you hear about the horse with the negative altitude? 


She always said Neigh*


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol! That's a good one!


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm bored, but glad I found this forum.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm watching games, how about every one else?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm bored too......Might watch a movie.....Might just chill...I don't know. 

I have exactly one week left with my horse before his new owner gets him. Thanks to the vet stuff taking a while to come back lol. It will be a happy, but sad day for me. Bitter sweet is what they call it I guess.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

'Dirty jobs' on the discovery channel.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I just noticed something amazing! I'm finally a weanling! :clap: :winetime:


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> I'm bored too......Might watch a movie.....Might just chill...I don't know.
> 
> I have exactly one week left with my horse before his new owner gets him. Thanks to the vet stuff taking a while to come back lol. It will be a happy, but sad day for me. Bitter sweet is what they call it I guess.



Hang out with us.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I pushed cows all day, and it was a nice day. Usually it is really cold this time of year. I got around twenty miles in! 

Then someone tried to scam me on the pony I?m selling this evening. Ugh, what is wrong with people?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I just noticed something amazing! I'm finally a weanling! :clap: :winetime:


Congrats! lol I don't even know what I am....I'll have to look. I think I'm a yearling lol


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Knave said:


> I pushed cows all day, and it was a nice day. Usually it is really cold this time of year. I got around twenty miles in!
> 
> Then someone tried to scam me on the pony I?m selling this evening. Ugh, what is wrong with people?


Fun pushing cows! I hate cold, so nice it was warmer 

Scammers....they're soooooo annoying! I don't know how many time people have tried to scam me on stuff I'm selling! Makes me mad!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes it was fun.  I will be pushing cows for the next three days too. 

I?ve never sold anything I don?t think... this is my first experience with jerky people and scam artists.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Hahahaha


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, here?s a cool picture from today my dad took on his old flip phone!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Knave said:


> Oh, here?s a cool picture from today my dad took on his old flip phone!


OK Wow


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks! I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow! Cool!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Knave said:


> Oh, here?s a cool picture from today my dad took on his old flip phone!


Cool picture! 

Here's a cool one I took recently:










Try to find my dog lol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I love that picture!!


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

It was cold, windy and rainy here all day. Went to my sisters halloween party for a while.

Forecast is no better for tomorrow, maybe I can get some indoor things done.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ours should be gone soon. Lately the weather section on yahoo has been like 0%,0,%, 0%, then bang 100%. They have been dead on here of late. Says 100 right now then back to zeros. We'll see.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

It's supposed to get a bit colder down here as well, not to bad for another week or so


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

That looks pretty good. I like the cold. People make fun of us down here but we don't get a lot of the nice looking fluffy snow. We get a little to start with, then ice and more ice.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

GMA100: Do you milk? I was thinking that looked like a jersey nose.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

aubie said:


> That looks pretty good. I like the cold. People make fun of us down here but we don't get a lot of the nice looking fluffy snow. We get a little to start with, then ice and more ice.


I like the cold too, but I don't own my own horse & where I ride shuts down around now because of the temps.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

That's understandable


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Understand yes, but I imagine it?s frustrating too!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm going to answer for @GMA100, @Knave.  Yes, she has dairy cows. That's a great pic, BTW, @GMA100!

That sucks, @jpenguin, that your barn closes!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks! Lol. That?s pretty awesome.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Speaking of cold I have decided to give coffee another shot. Never have liked it. So been watch videos on cowboy coffee. Like bowling in old fashioned thing like they did on chuck wagons. Don't know what possesses me to think of diving in the deep end to start.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> That sucks, @jpenguin, that your barn closes!


For such an agricultural county, their aren't really any choices for ridding lessons. TBH it can get pretty bad weather around here. A few winters ago


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> This is a general discussion thread, so: I love your new profile pic, @csimkunas6! Beautiful view!


Thank you so much! I was riding my heart horse, APHA gelding Rodeo. Has similar markings to the stunning horse in your profile pic!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

jpenguin said:


> For such an agricultural county, their aren't really any choices for ridding lessons. TBH it can get pretty bad weather around here. A few winters ago


That looks exactly like our road, last year! We're the last road on the grader's round, and sometimes before he gets to us, he has to start the next round just because there's too many snowfalls, and by the time he finally gets to our place, we're already totally snowed in.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh @aubie. Coffee is awesome! I seriously can't understand how people don't like it! When I started drinking it, I drank it with sugar and cream, but black coffee is pretty great as well! It takes some getting used to, but you can get addicted pretty fast!  It's kind of an acquired taste; you'll like it after drinking it for a while.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I like coffee.. hazelnut creamer as well.. yummy
I had an outdoor wedding and reception today.. costume themed.. I went as a giant pikachu it was 35 and windy.. lots of beer and jello shots helped keep me warm.... home and relaxing have the fireplace lit.. ( no I didm't drive home)


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I drink Coke in the morning instead of coffee. I can drink bourbon straight but Coffe makes me uneasy. But going to try.

Watching some of the Kentucky Tennessee game among others. 38 degrees in the Commonwealth.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Eww, I don't like Coke! Maybe hard to believe, but coffee is actually a whole lot healthier than Coke (I don't care that much if it's healthy either :grin

When I'm bored, I like watching the good old Lone Ranger TV series. Some of the acting makes me cringe, but it's not that bad, and Silver and Scout are gorgeous!  The only thing I don't like about it is The Ranger's tight costume! It is, like, way too tight!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Knave said:


> GMA100: Do you milk? I was thinking that looked like a jersey nose.


Thank @JoBlueQuarter! Yes, we milk around 75 cows Mostly jerseys, but a few crosses and Holsteins!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> Thank @JoBlueQuarter! Yes, we milk around 75 cows Mostly jerseys, but a few crosses and Holsteins!


Lol. I kinda feel like I know you, even though I've never actually met you!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That?s awesome! I know it?s a lot of work, but I always like to think I?d have liked it. Lol. I milk a couple goats, lol.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

My drink choices are beer, Jack and coke/ pepsi, Jagermeister or Jim Beam apple...lol


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Lol. I kinda feel like I know you, even though I've never actually met you!


Yep! I feel that way with some people on here! Especially people that I have _some_ stuff in common with! 



I'll drink coffee if I'm really, really tired. I don't like how it tastes sometimes! Coke is nice, but I like Dr Pepper much, much better!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Eww, I don't like Coke! Maybe hard to believe, but coffee is actually a whole lot healthier than Coke (I don't care that much if it's healthy either :grin
> 
> When I'm bored, I like watching the good old Lone Ranger TV series. Some of the acting makes me cringe, but it's not that bad, and Silver and Scout are gorgeous!  The only thing I don't like about it is The Ranger's tight costume! It is, like, way too tight!


Interesting fact some may not know. Jay Sliverheels, who played Tonto was a horseman in real life. Raised harness racers. 

I like old westerns. Catch the Lone Ranger when I can. Love Love Love Gunsmoke. Bonanza was good the first few years. 

Was extremely disappointed in the Lone Ranger movie.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I agree with all of @gingerscout's choices, except Coke and the last two; never heard of them! 

@Knave, I used to. We're probably going to sell them all soon, so until we get new ones, my hand muscles are going to get out of shape!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

gingerscout said:


> My drink choices are beer, Jack and coke/ pepsi, Jagermeister or Jim Beam apple...lol


I am a bourbon fan, but have come around on Jack. Weird reason I guess, but how they present themselves is really outstanding. Their cookbook is filled with amazing pictures to me.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Knave said:


> That?s awesome! I know it?s a lot of work, but I always like to think I?d have liked it. Lol. I milk a couple goats, lol.


Ummmm........I hate, hate, hate milking cows! Thankfully we are hoping to sell out in Feb or March!! :happydance::happydance: No more missed vacations for me!!!!! It's been two years since I've had a nice relaxing week off. Most I've been off is 3 days. Cows are OK, but if I have to have them, they had better be beef cows and I had better be allowed some days off lol.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

aubie said:


> Interesting fact some may not know. Jay Sliverheels, who played Tonto was a horseman in real life. Raised harness racers.
> 
> I like old westerns. Catch the Lone Ranger when I can. Love Love Love Gunsmoke. Bonanza was good the first few years.
> 
> Was extremely disappointed in the Lone Ranger movie.


I've heard that the Lone Ranger movie is crap, so I haven't even watched it! I guessed as much about Jay; he's a good horseman! I've only watched the movie Gunsmoke, with Audie Murphy; it's great! Bonanza is awesome! And I agree after Pernell Roberts (Adam) left it wasn't as good anymore, but I still like it. It's so sad that Dan Blocker (Hoss) died! :sad: Another great TV series is The Rebel.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is the cookbook if allowed to post . https://www.amazon.com/Jack-Daniels...9242208&sr=8-2&keywords=jack+daniels+cookbook


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't really feel like I connect to many people at all.. actually quite a loner, don't have many friends, and the ones I do have I don't see/ talk to very often, In real life I usually keep to myself and don't say much.. easier to talk on a computer I guess..LOL


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I got big into bbqing awhile back and came across that cookbook.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Stuff is being posted so fast, that by the time I click "post", there's already three more posts that I didn't see yet!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Lol. Most people I know who grew up on dairy farms feel exactly the same way! 

Mine even get out of shape during the 60 day dry period!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

gingerscout said:


> I don't really feel like I connect to many people at all.. actually quite a loner, don't have many friends, and the ones I do have I don't see/ talk to very often, In real life I usually keep to myself and don't say much.. easier to talk on a computer I guess..LOL


Same. I actually have two friends; a lot more "friends" on the internet, though.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

gingerscout said:


> I don't really feel like I connect to many people at all.. actually quite a loner, don't have many friends, and the ones I do have I don't see/ talk to very often, In real life I usually keep to myself and don't say much.. easier to talk on a computer I guess..LOL


I have 2 "real" friends in real life lol 
I talk with other people, but those two friends are the only ones I feel connected to. I'm a real loner too...


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I used to be a tour guide for one of the nations biggest dairies 36k Holsteins.. My car vents still stink some times after turning on heat/ ac like silage


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Okay, I'm going to bed, but I expect this thread to be a mile long tomorrow!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Stuff is being posted so fast, that by the time I click "post", there's already three more posts that I didn't see yet!


 But it's great. Really neat folks from all over, doing and watching different things, but being together talking about everything.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

gingerscout said:


> I used to be a tour guide for one of the nations biggest dairies 36k Holsteins.. My car vents still stink some times after turning on heat/ ac like silage


That's cool. A job I wouldn't mind having. AS LONG AS I CAN HAVE MY VACATIONS lol 

I actually don't mind the smell of a dairy. To me it smells like home. I've had people tell me I just smell like a dairy farm. I'm not sure if I should be offended or not.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> I have 2 "real" friends in real life lol
> I talk with other people, but those two friends are the only ones I feel connected to. I'm a real loner too...


One of my "real" friends is just really awesome, and we have a lot in common, so we're good friends. The other one I connected with through, surprise, horses!  She doesn't have her own, so she comes over to my place and we take turns riding my mare.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes I smell like a horse, NO I don't consider that a problem..LOL


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I saw someone mention dirty Jobs earlier.. that show came to the farm I used to work for


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> That's cool. A job I wouldn't mind having. AS LONG AS I CAN HAVE MY VACATIONS lol
> 
> I actually don't mind the smell of a dairy. To me it smells like home. I've had people tell me I just smell like a dairy farm. I'm not sure if I should be offended or not.


So me! I love the smell of cows! That's totally a compliment, and you should tell them! (I figure most people want to offend you by saying that, so if you tell them you take it as a compliment, you get the last laugh!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

aubie said:


> But it's great. Really neat folks from all over, doing and watching different things, but being together talking about everything.


Ya!

And @GMA100, IKR? I think this is the fastest growing thread in the history of HF!  This thread was started only a couple hours ago, and there's already over 80 posts!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> One of my "real" friends is just really awesome, and we have a lot in common, so we're good friends. The other one I connected with through, surprise, horses!  She doesn't have her own, so she comes over to my place and we take turns riding my mare.


One of my friends I've known since I was two and the other became my friend when my family became foster parents. I actually have more contact with the later friend. We didn't like each other for a long time, and then one of my sisters was teasing me about her bff brother and she was like "yeah, you totally would make a good match" and we clicked! No, I'm not dating or even liking the guy, but at least I have friend because of him! Lol 



JoBlueQuarter said:


> So me! I love the smell of cows! That's totally a compliment, and you should tell them! (I figure most people want to offend you by saying that, so if you tell them you take it as a compliment, you get the last laugh!


It was the friend I've known for a long time that told me that. She's been a dairy farmers daughter too, so I think it was a complement! 



And I REALLY need to go to bed lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

> One of my friends I've known since I was two and the other became my friend when my family became foster parents. I actually have more contact with the later friend. We didn't like each other for a long time, and then one of my sisters was teasing me about her bff brother and she was like "yeah, you totally would make a good match" and we clicked! *No, I'm not dating or even liking the guy, but at least I have friend because of him!* Lol


That's what they all say! No, I'm just kidding! lol I know what you mean about having to go to bed!  Goodnight!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Ya!
> 
> And @GMA100, IKR? I think this is the fastest growing thread in the history of HF!  This thread was started only a couple hours ago, and there's already over 80 posts!


Really somethings how it has grown.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha! Yesterdays forcast for today was way off.
Not a cloud in the sky and mid 40's this afternoon. Time for a nice fall ride!


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

It’s a clear blue sky and 9o C and I’m stuck in an office. 
The rest of the staff will be in tomorrow so there’s only the two of us in the building. 

The only fun part is watching the film crew who’ve been camped out below my work for the last month or so. Not that I’ve got the binoculars out or anything.

I love Gunsmoke and Festus. His ramblings are hilarious. Don’t watch Bonanza and the Lone Ranger film was awful.

Audie Murphy was the best cowboy, he had the personal history to believe him as a hero and I’m sure he used to breed Quarter Horses.


Not a fan of the smell of cows. I used to go around the local market with my parents and I can still remember the smell if not the images.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> That looks exactly like our road, last year! We're the last road on the grader's round, and sometimes before he gets to us, he has to start the next round just because there's too many snowfalls, and by the time he finally gets to our place, we're already totally snowed in.


Yep, sometimes they are too busy with town & the freeway to get to our neighborhood.

BTW-- The location in your profile intrigues me. It says saloon, but somewhere you said you are a teen.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

Who invented the lawn?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

jpenguin said:


> BTW-- The location in your profile intrigues me. It says saloon, but somewhere you said you are a teen.


Lol I was wondering how long it would take for people to start asking about that. It's kind of a quote from the first episode in the first season of The Magnificent Seven TV series. Chris Larabee and Vin Tanner had just finished ridding the town of a group of drunk cowhands who were going to hang a black healer, named Nathan Jackson. After, the town's reporter wants to ask them some questions for her newspaper (they were new in town). So she asks them where they came from, and all they want to do is get a drink, so they say in unison "saloon". They turn to leave, and she asks them where they're going. They look at each other, and all three of them say "saloon" and leave.

I'm probably going to change it though. Don't want people who don't know what I'm referring to getting the wrong idea!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

There, now it's the boring real location again!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

What are all of ya'll doing today? We went to church and I'm home again. VERY bored! Might eat the cake I helped make and watch a movie.......

Just wondering, do any of ya'll find it weird that I use the word 'ya'll'? I find it interesting I'm one of the only people on social media that uses it...not the only one, but there's only a few!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

GMA100 said:


> I have 2 "real" friends in real life lol
> I talk with other people, but those two friends are the only ones I feel connected to. I'm a real loner too...



Funny! I dont have too many true friends, BUT I have met some of my best friends right here on the HF!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> What are all of ya'll doing today? We went to church and I'm home again. VERY bored! Might eat the cake I helped make and watch a movie.......
> 
> Just wondering, do any of ya'll find it weird that I use the word 'ya'll'? I find it interesting I'm one of the only people on social media that uses it...not the only one, but there's only a few!


I say y'all, and no, I don't find it weird!  I say it in real life as well, and my brothers all think I'm just trying to sound like a "cowboy". Honestly, I say it without thinking about it, like anything else.

I'm doing homework today, and I'm going to eat too much, and probably watch a movie as well! If the wind lets down, I'm going to go for a ride. You have no idea how much I'm itching to go! Oh, and I'm also going to continue writing in my book. Is there anybody else on this forum who likes to write?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

GMA100 said:


> What are all of ya'll doing today? We went to church and I'm home again. VERY bored! Might eat the cake I helped make and watch a movie.......
> 
> Just wondering, do any of ya'll find it weird that I use the word 'ya'll'? I find it interesting I'm one of the only people on social media that uses it...not the only one, but there's only a few!



Nope, dont find it strange at all. I never grew up saying y'all but occasionally sneak it in here and there since I moved down south a few years back. 

I have no plans....I run an 88acre boarding farm so my plans usually consist of feeding horses, taking care of horses, and constantly working. LOL


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I say y'all, and no, I don't find it weird!  I say it in real life as well, and my brothers all think I'm just trying to sound like a "cowboy". Honestly, I say it without thinking about it, like anything else.
> 
> I'm doing homework today, and I'm going to eat too much, and probably watch a movie as well! If the wind lets down, I'm going to go for a ride. You have no idea how much I'm itching to go! Oh, and I'm also going to continue writing in my book. Is there anybody else on this forum who likes to write?


Down here in the south EVERYBODY says ya'll. But I haven't seen it much with other people. "all ya'll people" are popular words to be hear around here 

Lol. If I'm doing school, I'm eating. Period. I can't do math unless I am snacking on something. Sure, it's not healthy, but it _does_ help me concentrate! 

And I LOVE writing, but I have ADHD and can't sit and think on the same thing for more than 10 minutes, so it doesn't work to much  I play my own books out in my head sometimes lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> Down here in the south EVERYBODY says ya'll. But I haven't seen it much with other people. "all ya'll people" are popular words to be hear around here
> 
> Lol. If I'm doing school, I'm eating. Period. I can't do math unless I am snacking on something. Sure, it's not healthy, but it _does_ help me concentrate!
> 
> And I LOVE writing, but I have ADHD and can't sit and think on the same thing for more than 10 minutes, so it doesn't work to much  I play my own books out in my head sometimes lol


Maybe I can put one of your ideas down on paper sometime!

To do math, I _*have*_ to be listening to music. I just do. My mom thinks music just distracts me, but if I'm not listening to music, I'm looking out the window, talking to my siblings, or I'm usually on HF!  It just helps me concentrate. And another weird habit of mine is that I tear up paper... a lot! I do it without noticing; I'll do a test, and when I'm done, I'll have torn off a big piece of the corner of the paper and shredded it without noticing. It drives my mom nuts!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

csimkunas6 said:


> Nope, dont find it strange at all. I never grew up saying y'all but occasionally sneak it in here and there since I moved down south a few years back.
> 
> I have no plans....I run an 88acre boarding farm so my plans usually consist of feeding horses, taking care of horses, and constantly working. LOL


Boarding farm? Fun! Well, maybe! lol Might be a bit like having a dairy farm.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> Boarding farm? Fun! Well, maybe! lol Might be a bit like having a dairy farm.


Except that you're working with horses 'stead of cows. I don't think I'd mind that job very much!

101 posts! :grin:


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Maybe I can put one of your ideas down on paper sometime!
> 
> To do math, I _*have*_ to be listening to music. I just do. My mom thinks music just distracts me, but if I'm not listening to music, I'm looking out the window, talking to my siblings, or I'm usually on HF!  It just helps me concentrate. And another weird habit of mine is that I tear up paper... a lot! I do it without noticing; I'll do a test, and when I'm done, I'll have torn off a big piece of the corner of the paper and shredded it without noticing. It drives my mom nuts!


That'd be cool to have someone put my ideas on paper lol It might be embarrassing too, as some of the ideas are a bit weird! 

YESSSS!! Music is life for me! Everyone gets mad at me because if there's a way to listen to music, I am! What kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

GMA100 said:


> Boarding farm? Fun! Well, maybe! lol Might be a bit like having a dairy farm.





JoBlueQuarter said:


> Except that you're working with horses 'stead of cows. I don't think I'd mind that job very much!
> 
> 101 posts! :grin:


Boarding stables, facility, whatever you wanna call it LOL. Its great most days, of course the horses are way better to deal with than the people, but Ive met some great people along the way, along with some absolute nuts! Only downfall I guess, is that no days off. But I am a schedule freak somehow, and I love my daily schedule, as do the horses, and my kids, and dogs. haha, so it works out well!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Except that you're working with horses 'stead of cows. I don't think I'd mind that job very much!
> 
> 101 posts! :grin:


Yeah.....If I weren't allergic to horses, I *know* I would move to a big boarding barn to work! I have my fingers crossed my allergies will be gone in about 5 years so I can go help someone I know of that has a huge ranch and works cows with his horses and dogs. He has a lot of young people he trains to train dogs and work a ranch properly.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

csimkunas6 said:


> Boarding stables, facility, whatever you wanna call it LOL. Its great most days, of course the horses are way better to deal with than the people, but Ive met some great people along the way, along with some absolute nuts! Only downfall I guess, is that no days off. But I am a schedule freak somehow, and I love my daily schedule, as do the horses, and my kids, and dogs. haha, so it works out well!


Sounds like a dairy farm with the no time off. It sucks, but I'm a very scheduled person too or I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> That'd be cool to have someone put my ideas on paper lol It might be embarrassing too, as some of the ideas are a bit weird!
> 
> YESSSS!! Music is life for me! Everyone gets mad at me because if there's a way to listen to music, I am! What kind of music do you listen to?


It's so great to find another music lover!!!! I listen to pretty much every possible kind of music, though Country is my life!! I like some Pop as well, and I lalalove Rap (long as it's clean)! How 'bout you?

I promise I won't laugh! What I write is a bit weird as well, but that's the idea! lol! If you want, you can PM me some ideas!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> Yeah.....If I weren't allergic to horses, I *know* I would move to a big boarding barn to work! I have my fingers crossed my allergies will be gone in about 5 years so I can go help someone I know of that has a huge ranch and works cows with his horses and dogs. He has a lot of young people he trains to train dogs and work a ranch properly.


That place sounds like home to me! :grin: Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> It's so great to find another music lover!!!! I listen to pretty much every possible kind of music, though Country is my life!! I like some Pop as well, and I lalalove Rap (long as it's clean)! How 'bout you?
> 
> I promise I won't laugh! What I write is a bit weird as well, but that's the idea! lol! If you want, you can PM me some ideas!


I listen to all types of music, but TobyMac, Lecrae, and NF are my favorite artists.....I listen to a TON of other people though! Rachel Platten 'Stand by you' is a really cool song too. 

I might PM you some ideas lol sometime! I'll have to think more about it. The main character is usually me changed up a bit. I had written a lot for the one story, but it was more like a lot of different stories with the same people, but none of the stories flowed together.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> If the wind lets down, I'm going to go for a ride. You have no idea how much I'm itching to go! Oh, and I'm also going to continue writing in my book. Is there anybody else on this forum who likes to write?


I haven't been riding since spring; I had to fly cross country, then I had leg surgery early August.
I'm not really the creative type. I read quite a few fanfics, but I don't write, paint or draw. I do enjoy photography though, although I haven't done any for awhile


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> I listen to all types of music, but TobyMac, Lecrae, and NF are my favorite artists.....I listen to a TON of other people though! Rachel Platten 'Stand by you' is a really cool song too.
> 
> I might PM you some ideas lol sometime! I'll have to think more about it. The main character is usually me changed up a bit. I had written a lot for the one story, but it was more like a lot of different stories with the same people, but none of the stories flowed together.


My main character always either me or how I would like to be! Another great Rachel Platten is "Fight Song". That's one of my favs; I have so many that it would take about a week to write them all down!!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Just because.....What are ya'lls greatest passions? 

Mine are foster kids. I have no idea why, but ever since I was 6 or 7 I wanted to do foster care, so it was a dream come true when my family got started in it! We decided to adopt through foster care, but after a bit we wanted to switch to fostering, but now supposedly we have to wait till May... 

A cool story, a friend that has trained problem horses before and helped me with my mustang twice, became a foster parent. She has several of her own kids, and got a little boy that was pretty high need. She's been amazing for him! Then she heard about two older problem sisters that were going to a group home because of their behavior....She wanted to take them, but the social workers said no one could deal with them anymore. Here's what she said: "I've dealt with problem dogs and problem horses. If I can deal with a huge horse that wants to kill me, I can deal with problem teenagers!" She's has those girls for several months and while it hasn't been easy, her stubbornness in training problem animals has carried over to these kids and they've changed quite a bit! 


Anyhow, sorry for the novel, just thought it was cool and it was on my mind since I saw one of the girls at church this morning...


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> My main character always either me or how I would like to be! Another great Rachel Platten is "Fight Song". That's one of my favs; I have so many that it would take about a week to write them all down!!


Oh yes! I like fight song too! Owl City is also a wonderful artist!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

ugh too mainstream and pop for me.. if its played on a top 40 station.. I usually don't listen to it..LOL


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

gingerscout said:


> ugh too mainstream and pop for me.. if its played on a top 40 station.. I usually don't listen to it..LOL


Which song? lol


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Fight song for one...LOL.. I drive a school bus in one job and the kids are always trying to sing despecito.. or however you sing it.. I want to call that song barf- a-reeto.. yuk


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

A couple awesome new country songs are: Thomas Rhett: Craving you, and Unforgettable, Chris Jansen: I Can Fix A Drink, Brett Kissel: We Were that Song, Maren Morris: I Could Use A Love Song, Brett Young: Like I Loved You, Madeline Merlo: Motel Flamingo, and about a million more! There's also a lot of great older songs, like David Lee Murphy: Dust On The Bottle. And you can't go wrong with Johnny Cash!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Now don't get me wrong.. I used to listen to country but in the mid 90's.. so I like a lot of Alan Jackson, Garth Brooks, Love Tracey Lawrence.. stuff like that


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

gingerscout said:


> Fight song for one...LOL.. I drive a school bus in one job and the kids are always trying to sing despecito.. or however you sing it.. I want to call that song barf- a-reeto.. yuk


Lol! The song sounds awesome unless you know what the lyrics mean! I've decided against learning what the lyrics mean, and have actually totally quit listening to the song!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh and 75 % of the huge hit country songs use a formula and change the lyrics and maybe a bit of the same tune and reuse it.. there is now 10-12 songs with same tune.. all hits, there was a mashup video on youtube showing it


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

gingerscout said:


> Now don't get me wrong.. I used to listen to country but in the mid 90's.. so I like a lot of Alan Jackson, Garth Brooks, Love Tracey Lawrence.. stuff like that


Oh yeah, Alan Jackson and Garth Brooks are at the top of my fav list, along with Tim Mcgraw. They're legends... or at least should be!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Here you go, and since this came out 2+ years ago they said there are 3-4 more they could add to it


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

gingerscout said:


> Here you go, and since this came out 2+ years ago they said there are 3-4 more they could add to it
> https://youtu.be/FY8SwIvxj8o


Wow! Pretty cool how they put all of them together! I noticed a long time ago that all Country songs are pretty similar, and I guess I don't really mind! They still sound great!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

so whats a song that comes on the radio and you have to sing along.. a couple of mine are Freshman by the verve pipe, and while shes walking away by zac brown band and alan jackson


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

There a lot of current country artists that I don't listen to. On my Amazon playlists, I have Brad Paisley & Bake Shelton, the rest is mostly older stuff.

I also listen to John Denver and Peter Paul & Mary


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> Just because.....What are ya'lls greatest passions?
> 
> Mine are foster kids. I have no idea why, but ever since I was 6 or 7 I wanted to do foster care, so it was a dream come true when my family got started in it! We decided to adopt through foster care, but after a bit we wanted to switch to fostering, but now supposedly we have to wait till May...
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool! I'm afraid I don't have any passions like that; horses are obviously a passion, as is country life, writing, and food lol.

Forgot to mention: big tractors is probably my biggest weirdest passion! I just love looking at them, driving them... doing anything with them! They're just totally awesome! The Massey Ferguson attached is ours!


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

GMA100 said:


> Just because.....What are ya'lls greatest passions?


I'm not to interesting; I enjoy computer programing and animals


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

gingerscout said:


> so whats a song that comes on the radio and you have to sing along.. a couple of mine are Freshman by the verve pipe, and while shes walking away by zac brown band and alan jackson


While shes walking away is def one! Alan Jackson Remember When and Chattahoochee are great! I also have quite a few Carrie Underwood songs I sing along to. Just A Dream, Temporary Home, See You Again, Undo It (!), Dirty Laundry, and churchbells, to name a few!  And I love every Brad Paisley song ever sung! Especially I'm gonna miss her! I crack up every time I hear that song!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> That's pretty cool! I'm afraid I don't have any passions like that; horses are obviously a passion, as is country life, writing, and food lol.
> 
> Forgot to mention: big tractors is probably my biggest weirdest passion! I just love looking at them, driving them... doing anything with them! They're just totally awesome! The Massey Ferguson attached is ours!


Big trucks for me! I'm fixed on having a big Dodge! https://columbusga.craigslist.org/cto/d/ramobo/6330539236.html Like that one lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> Big trucks for me! I'm fixed on having a big Dodge! https://columbusga.craigslist.org/cto/d/ramobo/6330539236.html Like that one lol


Big trucks is also one for me! I'm getting a big black Chevy, Silverado someday!!
I like the big jacked up ones like this one:
















Although the normal ones are awesome too!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> What are all of ya'll doing today? We went to church and I'm home again. VERY bored! Might eat the cake I helped make and watch a movie.......
> 
> Just wondering, do any of ya'll find it weird that I use the word 'ya'll'? I find it interesting I'm one of the only people on social media that uses it...not the only one, but there's only a few!


I use it all the time. I'll speak my south engish as natural as I please.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok fairy wow at all this. Will try to answer things and more random thoughts. 

Like most Southern people country music and church songs where the first music I heard. Bluegrass as well. Which I am finding my self coming around more to.

Song I always sing along to is my favorite, Beast Of Burden. Just love it .Something about Keith's opening riffs that make me happy. ****** Tonk Wowan is the same.

Country music today I just can't listen to much. It is as pointed out, very formulated. You need five basic ingredients. Truck, beer, Friday night, blue jeans, and a female named girl. 

One of my passions is for folks that have been paying attention to my posts over the years is racing. Horses of course. Actually how I found the horse forms in the first place. 

Since its colder here today, I did one of my favorite things. Sunday chicken at Cracker Barrel by the fire. They only nod the chicken on Sunday.

Wish I could edit out Saturday and put in Sunday but let's keep it going.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm all for keeping this thread going! Chatting here has already relieved very bad boredom a couple times in these last two days!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I just came in from milking the cows. It is SOOOO cold outside! Like really, really cold! 

My poor puppy is wet, cold and suffering from "doggy morning sickness"  I brought her in and got her in a snuggy jacket. I think she likes it as she's been out and about with it on and seems a lot happier!  Who all has a pet that they spoil rotten? Besides horses lol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It is not as cold as it should be here today. I didn?t go to church because I was pushing cows again. 

My goat is drying herself up for some odd reason, but on a good note, I finally found a saddle to fit my colt! A saddle maker friend came over and we did measurements a few days ago, and found a saddle that was still too wide but not as bad, but today we found one at the ranch that is narrow enough to fit him well!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I did some cow pushing today as well, bareback on Blue. It was fun! @Knave, how long have you been milking your goat (without giving her a pause).


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I?ve been milking her since February. Last year I dried her up, but maybe it was sooner, I bred her for later kids this year...


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, and I?m glad you had fun!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Knave said:


> I?ve been milking her since February. Last year I dried her up, but maybe it was sooner, I bred her for later kids this year...


OK. With our goats, if we milked them for more then 12-18 months they dried up. Maybe it's just the weather; I've known milk production to slow down quite a bit if the weather changes for the worse pretty fast.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That could be it. The temperatures are dramatically different right now. The cold is correct, but the high is insane for this time of year! I think it?s hard on all of the animals. It goes from the twenties to the seventies every day lately!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Watching It's the great pumpkin Charlie Brown


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol Have any of you guys watched Ferris Bueller's Day Off? It is a hilariously awesome comedy about unfair parents who make their kids go to school!  lol I watched it with my sister at a library.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

are we thinking of the same movie? Ferris Buellers day off is about a guy ditching school and trying to avoid getting caught while doing crazy things in downtown Chicago..lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

gingerscout said:


> are we thinking of the same movie? Ferris Buellers day off is about a guy ditching school and trying to avoid getting caught while doing crazy things in downtown Chicago..lol


Yep, that's the one!!  One of my fav parts is when his mother asks him how they were lucky enough to get such a sweet son, and he answers "years of practice"!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

LoveGus has posted a Breeders Cup thread in horses talk. It's next weekend. Get involved, follow along, and fall in love with racing.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

one person I ride with every once in a while has a couple of race horses, not big name horses but she's won a few races


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Anybody want to chat? I'm bored again.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm here


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

gingerscout said:


> one person I ride with every once in a while has a couple of race horses, not big name horses but she's won a few races


That's still a heck of an accomplishment. Winning any race is a big deal.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

aubie said:


> I'm here


Great. So, do you have any hobbies?


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

Just sitting here watching Betty White on.The Johnny Carson Show


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought Betty was absolutely brilliant on Boston Legal


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Great. So, do you have any hobbies?


Besides racing I don't have anything that would technically count as a hobby. I don't golf enough to call it that. Don't hunt or fish like I used to. Bbq had gotten to that stage awhile back. It was pretty much start doing competitions or back away. I still do it , mostly for other people. One of the grills I have is a Big Green Egg. It's like cheating it's so easy.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Great. So, do you have any hobbies?


What are yours.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

My hobbies are lurking.. and spending hours watching youtube videos.. doing things with my horse, daughters mini, and our dog, eating, cooking, music.. basically all things I do by myself.. wife and I work different schedules most of the week


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

aubie said:


> Besides racing I don't have anything that would technically count as a hobby. I don't golf enough to call it that. Don't hunt or fish like I used to. Bbq had gotten to that stage awhile back. It was pretty much start doing competitions or back away. I still do it , mostly for other people. One of the grills I have is a Big Green Egg. It's like cheating it's so easy.





aubie said:


> What are yours.


Cool! I've actually never heard of bbq competitions; sounds cool though! Writing and singing are two of my hobbies. Another one is paracord; bracelets, dog collars, parts on tack like Indian Bosals, and lately I made a gun sling for my bros airsoft gun. I attached a couple pics. I guess training our dogs is kind of a hobby; I really enjoy it and have taught them quite a few tricks!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

gingerscout said:


> My hobbies are lurking.. and spending hours watching youtube videos.. doing things with my horse, daughters mini, and our dog, eating, cooking, music.. basically all things I do by myself.. wife and I work different schedules most of the week


I can get lost on YouTube way worse than channel surfing on tv.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

I watch a lot on YouTube too, who are some of your favorite creators?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I was in bed trying to go to sleep, 5 am comes early.. and felt something crawling in my shirt jumped up and there was a spider in my shirt.. killed it but now have heebie jeebies and cant fall asleep, so I am here.. ha ha


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

gingerscout said:


> I was in bed trying to go to sleep, 5 am comes early.. and felt something crawling in my shirt jumped up and there was a spider in my shirt.. killed it but now have heebie jeebies and cant fall asleep, so I am here.. ha ha


Lol. It's 5 am where you live?? Here, it's 9:30!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I found this one channel called Deep South Homestead. Some videos are about their lifestyle and talking with their friends/fans. But some interesting ones like how he set up his shop,,butchering area, raising chickens, planting stuff, etc are pretty cool. 

I spent m45 minutes watch a video on not how gun smithing in Colonial times. Like they made a gun start to finish by hand.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

jpenguin said:


> I watch a lot on YouTube too, who are some of your favorite creators?


I watch Jacksepticeye/ markiplier.. even though I am getting burned out on them lately, the heavy cursing and bad jokes are getting old
I usually am into rock and metal music but getting obsessed with Jonathan Young, and Caleb Hyles cover channel, and Frog Leap Studios metal covers, then a lot of hot rod/ rat rod/ car channels stuff like that


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

no its 10:30 here, I get up at 5 am


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh, OK. What state do you live in then? (don't have to answer if you don't want to)


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

YouTube has saved me a ton of money. From washing machine repairs, vehicle repairs, to review of things looking mot by. 

And I am not go with computers but if something goes wrong I can watch a video on tablet and go step by step.

I confess I have cheated on video games by watching videos


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I tell everyone if you can't find a video on youtube to fix/ look up something it doesn't exist


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Oh, OK. What state do you live in then? (don't have to answer if you don't want to)


IN a cold flat boring state :wink:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

gingerscout said:


> IN a cold flat boring state :wink:


Uh huh!! Indiana?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

here whats not to like.. guy plays every instrument himself.. and his humor and take on stuff is awesome to me


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

You gave away your location with the capital IN, the "cold and flat", and what time you said it was at your place.  I know, I should be a detective! Lol, jk


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

or like this.. the humor and he loves to put his daughter in videos


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Or finnish country music...LOL


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Find Radom odd stuff like this.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

I watch peanut butter gamer & matpat on YouTube


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

you had better be paying attention with that wood splitter.. or could be bad for you..lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm going to go to bed. Goodnight and thanks for chatting y'all! (Thank you so much for starting this thread, aubie! :grin


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

Slow day at work here


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I watched Netflix all weekend...it was the perfect rainy weather to do so


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am hating everyone that is getting rain and chilly weather and nice warm fires... it's still too warm here for my taste. Our air conditioner still runs half the day. I want some chilly, nice fall weather with big tall trees and autumn colors everywhere. Same old colors here though... tan and brown. Dirt. Blech.

In fact, it's been so warm here that our winter visitors have not returned and so some businesses are struggling a bit because of that.

It's getting to low 60s at night. Maybe warm enough to have a little fire. I miss that. LOOOOOOONG summer.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Today it rains for half an hour then the sun comes out. 
Then it rains for half an hour and the sun comes out.
Then it rains for half an hour and the sun comes out.
Then it rains for half an hour and the sun comes out.
Then it rains for half an hour and the sun comes out.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Helloooo! I'm so late to the party xD Bored at work today, went down the youtube rabbit hole for a long while, played some candy crush and hung out with my cats. Procrastinating the things on my todolist -.- 

The weather here is super nice, warm and sunny with a fresh breeze. Shame the barn is closed mondays or I'd go for a ride. Might go downtown later, I need to choose a frame for a new pair of glasses and pick up a new screen protector for my phone. There was an annoying airbubble under it that's been driving me crazy for months, so I finally gave in and took it off today.


----------



## jpenguin (Jun 18, 2015)

Pretty nice here too, a little cooler today- high is 63°F. Slow day at work, I only work from 9-1 providing computer support at the junior college- still only 3 people.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I confess I have a full body suit costume from the wedding left over.. I want to go put it on and see how my horse copes, maybe ride him in it.. like those you see in pics.. I think it would be funny.. problem is no one to take pics.. but if I do it I want pics/ video of it for the laugh factor


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Not very cold here, but the sun still hasn't made an appearance for a while. It's kinda grey and gloomy.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's a song for you Nickleback fans...lol


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Got me some fresh legal pads and about to start some Breeders Cup work.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm actually bored tonight.. usually have stuff to watch on youtube or things/ topics open here.. nothing


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm around. Haven't started looking at fields yet. Been on YouTube And Watching Mountianeer race corse in West Virginia. Can still see effects of rain someone posted about.


----------

